
How to create a hi-tech start-up - Technophilis
http://www.gil-algorithms.com/articles/hi-tech_start-up.html
======
jim_klee
bollocks

~~~
xel02
I'll expand upon that.

The article claims not many people creatively think of new solutions to
existing problems.

But the problem is that of the people who do think creatively fewer have the
energy and determination to actually do something with the idea. And of those
even fewer are successful.

The only redeeming quality to the article is the mentioning of certain
research in creative thinking: "Theory of Solving Inventor's Problems, the
Blue Ocean Strategy, the Theory of Constraints, and in modern works in
cognitive psychology."

These may be interesting for people looking to expand their problem solving
skills/creativity. But the article claims they are the snake oil to hi-tech
startups.

